# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  أسئلة مادة القانون التجاري /الجزائر

## أم خطاب

امتحان القانون التجاري سنة ثالثة 

أجب مباشرة وبتركيز وفي حدود المسائل القانونية المثارة فقط فيمايلي:
حصلت الآنسة "مزهورة" الطالبة بالسنة الثالثة على محل تجاري "الاناقة والجمال" لتوزيع الأزياء الرفيعة هبة من جدتها "الحاجة ثريا" ، فقررت تجميد دراستها مؤقتا لخوض تجربة في النشاط التجاري ، كما قررت عدم قيد نفسها في السجل التجاري الى أن تكتسب خبرة في مجال الأعمال.
ولتوسيع محلها واعطاء نشاطها مسحة عصرية وحديثة ، اشترت "مزهورة" العقار المجاور لمحلها بمبلغ 5.000.000 دج من "الحاج قدور" صديق والدها ومالك ومؤجر العقار الذي يستغل فيه محل "الاناقة والجمال" ، وحررت له اعتراف بدين مصادق عليه في البلدية . ولتحويل هذا العقار الى محل للتصميم وقاعة لعرض الازياء المبتكرة ، اقترضت مبلغ 4.000.000 دج من "البنك التجاري" ولضمان هذا الدين رهنت له محلها التجاري رهنا حيازيا بعقد رسمي أمام الموثق ، كما تعاقدت مع 05 عارضات أزياء لعرض منتجاتها والترويج لها.
بعد سنتين من النشاط في عالم الازياء والموضة جمعت مبلغا ماليا هاما ، ملت "مزهورة" من نشاطها التجاري ومتاعبه وراودها الحنين الى مقاعد الدراسة وحلقات أصدقاء وزملاء الكلية ، فباعت بتاريخ01/04/2008 محل "الاناقة والجمال" الى "سليمان الخياط" مصمم محلي للالبسة النسائية بمبلغ 7.000.000دج بعقد عرفي بحضور شهود.
بعد03 أشهر من هذا البيع ، اتصلت بـ" مزهورة" شركة ايطالية مغمورة دخلت عالم الأزياء حديثا تسمى "مودا ايطاليانا" عارضة عليها مبلغ 15.000.000 دج لشراء "الأناقة والجمال" من أجل توزيع منتجاتها في الجزائر ، على أن تدفع نصف المبلغ فورا والباقي على أقساط 
فقبلت "مزهورة" العرض وتم البيع بعقد محرر أمام الموثق بتاريخ 02/07/2008 وتم توزيع الثمن كالآتي: 10.000.000دج لعناصر المعنوية ،و 2.000.000دج للمعدات والآلات و 3.000.000دج للبضائع، ونظرا لجهل الشركة الايطالية بالقوانين الجزائرية لم تباشر اجراءات النشر الا بعد 04 أشهر من تاريخ عقد البيع أي بتاريخ02/11/2008.
1/ بمجرد علم "سليمان الخياط" بالبيع وبعد أسبوع من النشر الأول وحه اعتراض على البيع بواسطة محضر قضائي الى كل من البائع "مزهورة" والمشتري "مودا ايطاليانا" على أساس ملكيته للمحل التجاري "أناقة وجمال" مستظهرا عقد شرائه.
2/ أما" الحاج قدور" فقد سارع الى المركز الوطني للسجل التجاري طالبا قيد حق امتياز على العقار الذي باعه لـ"مزهورة" و المُحوَل الى محل عرض للأزياء والذي لم يقبض ثمنه بعد.
كما وجه معارضة في دفع الثمن بواسطة محضر قضائي الى الشركة الايطالية المشترية بقيمة بدل الايجار العقار الذي يمارس فيه النشاط التجاري "الأناقة والجمال" والمقدر بمبلغ2.500.000 دج
3/أما عارضات الأزياء والدائنات بأجورهن المقدرة بمبلغ 1.000.000 دج لكل واحدة منهن ، فقد قررن مجتمعات المزايدة بالسدس لشراء محل" الأناقة والجمال" لحسابهن.
4/ أما" البنك التجاري" فقد تمسك بأحقية تملكه للمحل التجاري المبيع"الأناقة والجمال" مقابل دينه المضمون بالرهن الحيازي عليه.
5/ أما الآنسة "مزهورة" فقد دفعت بأنها ليست تاجرة بدليل عدم قيدها في السجل التجاري ،وعلى من يدعي بأن له أي دين في ذمتها فما عليه الا اثباته طبقا للقانون التجاري.

* مارأيك في طلبات الدائنين وأسانيدهم القانونية؟
* ما رأيك في دفع الآنسة "مزهورة" ؟
مع تعليل اجابتك تعليلا قانونيا.
الأستاذ بوقادوم
 
منقول

----------


## cns24000

قضية جيدة جداً لكن أين الحل 
بارك الله فيكم............

----------

